# Unmixed HGH storage - ok not in fridge?



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

I know its a often asked question, but doing a search I can't seem to find one answer.

Before mixing HGH vials, are they okay to store in a cupboard or drawer in room temp? they weren't shipped or sent to me chilled - so imagine its okay? Ive got 300iu of ansomone and it will be used over next 3 months. Will the unmixed vials last 3 months in room temp?


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Theyve also been sitting in misses car for a few days so far before we go back to mine.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't mean to bump but I've found these on diff forums:



> I'm not trying to take this thread off course but I did want to chime in on the HGH. Some manufacturers may recommend different temperatures for storage. This was taken from an email of an HGH manufacturer.
> 
> HGH is lyophilized powder, which is stable during shipping. Our "Acute Devastating Test" from our research and development departments showed that our HGH lyophilized powder is stable at 37C for 1 month if stored away from light.
> 
> Although the Acute Devastating Test shows that the drug is good for novel temperature, it does not mean that it should not be stored in a frozen condition for long-time storage. The shelf life of the HGH lyophilized powder is 24 months, please store them at 2-8C when you receive them.


 And:

Storage Times

The recommended storage/expiry times for all injectable peptides as advised by the manufacturer are as follows:

Room temperature (up to 45 degrees Celsius)
Mixed vials - <48 hours
Unmixed vials - 60 days

Refrigerator temperature (2-8 degrees Celsius)
Mixed vials - 2 months
Unmixed vials - 12 months (1 year)

Freezer temperature (-20 degrees Celsius)
Mixed vials - Should not be frozen
Unmixed vials - 24 months (2 years)

Any vials you have which are stored outside of these times/temperatures are still safe to use, they will not cause you any harm. The only thing to keep in mind is that they may have begun to degrade and will not be 100% as effective as a new and unexpired vial, so your results may not be as good. However this is only a general guideline; many have found that even "expired" vials, or vials not stored at cooled temperatures are still fully effective.
(all info gathered via internet )

-----------------------

So with that in mind surely if its manufactured, by time it gets from them to supplier to me its past 30 days outside fridge and degrading? Could be well past its date

The other thing is it says 2-8 degrees, but is that room temp or that fridge?

Its all confusing business I just dont want my HGH to be wasted.

@Pscarbcan you chime in on this? Your a man with peptide knowledge!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Ljb said:


> The other thing is it says 2-8 degrees, but is that room temp or that fridge?


 It doesn't really matter if you have a room that is 2-8 degrees although that would be a bit cold. Ideally the GH would be stored in a fridge but if that isn't possible then keep it out of direct sunlight and in a place that is as cool as possible. There may be some degradation but it will likely be minimal.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

warsteiner said:


> It doesn't really matter if you have a room that is 2-8 degrees although that would be a bit cold. Ideally the GH would be stored in a fridge but if that isn't possible then keep it out of direct sunlight and in a place that is as cool as possible. There may be some degradation but it will likely be minimal.


 Well according to the temp it's only 15 degrees outside in uk ATM so my room would have to be a fridge haha.

My concern is that I have wasted this HGH already within 4 days of having it. I've kept it in a boot of car which is cold outside, as I'm waiting to go to my house tonight to chill


----------

